# Generator Throttle Problem



## precglide (Jun 22, 2006)

I have an old Coleman 1500 watt generator with a Kawasaki engine. The engine does not rev up like it should when I put a load on it. It just keeps running the same speed or a little less. It is not producing the power I need. I can manually increase the throttle and then it has enough power to run my little 5000 BTU AC. What would cause it not to rev up under a load?


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

The air cond load for a 5K btu is only about 60% of your generator rating and it may not be loaded enough to rev up. Is the air/cond performing ok? Without load, your engine rpm should be about 3750. This is to allow the governor a small margin of droop so that at full load, the engine will be running 3600. If you have a tach, set the gov to maintain3750 no load rpm. Tachs are not essential, because these generators are a little forgiving about rpm, but oh they are so helpful for top perfomance. If the rpm is not right, then your operating frequency could drop and cause the a/c to pull more current but produce less efficientcey. Hope this helps. I sure would like to hear from you concerning how this turns out.


----------



## precglide (Jun 22, 2006)

It's running almost at an idle now. I'm pretty sure not anywhere near 3600. I thought that the throttle adjusts as a load is put on it. I need to figure out a way to increase my rpms with no load without manually giving it throttle. Now it barely lights up a 500 watt light, but the more gas the brighter it gets. I'll try and get a picture of it.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

It sounds to me that the governor spring has come off the throttle linkage. Take the air cleaner off and see, with the choke off, if the throttle valve is wide open. If not, it should be. The governor spring should be holding it open. If not, see if the spring has some how fallen off of the linkage.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

For a generator, 3600 is idle. It is called high idle. When the load increases the carb adjusts the fuel input to maintain the the rpm under load.


----------

